# Hi, I'm a newb as well...ha!



## krayola (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm an illustrator and skateboard company owner with a penchant for WWII, pre WWII aviation and make my living as an illustrator. I've not played a flight sim in years but I draw amongst other things aviation and enjoy building the occasional kit. 

Hopefully there's a place I can post a few plane illustrations.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Love to see those illustrations. Just be aware, we frown on any advertising but if you have any questions, PM a Mod or Admin.

As for sims, some here do play but most use the 1:1 scale model!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Hiya krayola, welcome aboard.


----------



## imalko (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

G'day mate, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing some of your illustrations and maybe a model or two


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## krayola (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet! No I run a skateboard company and just a warbirds enthusiast. 

Here's a few things, and note that they are geared to be printing on silly wooden toys(skateboards) though I attempt to make my illustrations as technically accurate as possibly, I also have an established style so it has to work in a bold easily identifiable form, bold and big. These two are both black ink on illustrations board, and about 15"x10" or larger. 

My work is usually very bold, very bright and unfortunately these are CMYK conversions so the subtleties of the colors have changed when made for web display. 

Ohka (one plane one ship)







Me109-G-2(I believe)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Krayola, welcome! I'm sure you've made it over to Planes of Fame a few times in Chino. Went there while I was in LA on business. Great place!


----------



## krayola (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, the planes of fame Chino Air Museum is 10 miles from my shop, so thus I get to watch as of recent the P38 do a run, then engage it's turbo chargers as well as see just about every Saturday the guy that flys that T6-Tomcat cut to look like a A6M do a little fly by. I am on the approach for the West East strip so they come in pretty low. Most notably I saw I think a B24, painted all gray and a Skyraider.

There's also been a few Reno air race P51-D race planes visiting as well. 

So always interesting to heat a inline engine over the usual buzz drone of a Cesna.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2009)

G'day Krayola...Welcome to the forum!


----------



## A4K (Nov 25, 2009)

With all, nice to have you along mate! I paint landscapes myself, would love to make it my profession as you have!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe most 'G' models had a bulge in front of the canopy. That looks like a Bf 109F. But kudos for trying to bring a realistic and historical image to the illustration. Far too many just want a generic plane with a swastika stuck on and call it a Messermith!


----------



## krayola (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you again. I used a Me109 G-2, as seen here for detail reference. But yah never know...could be wrong. 

Me 109 G-2 Black 6


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice work krayola!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent! I'm no expert and as you say, there is no visible bulge. Awesome work all the same!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome.... Great work so far, love to see more if u got it....

Take the time to look around the forum..... LOADS of topics and info, as well as some real specific sections that might pick ur fancy....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Mate. Enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent pics, bro! Massive kudos to you for going for accuracy, instead of the easier, faster generic way out! 

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice pics Krayola.
Welcome to the forum for someone just up the road in Corona. 8)


Wheels


----------

